# cohab with snail?



## cuhwestie (11 mo ago)

sorry if this sounds stupid, but could you house a boa (b.c.i, hog island specifically) and a giant afrikan land snail together? as far as i can see they have similar care requirements as far as humidity and heat go (i do think the snail burrowing past the hydro ball layer will be an issue)
i have a huge bio-active vivarium planned and couldn't find information on this anywhere. i wont house them together if this is a bad idea, of course, thanks in advance ^^


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

*its not stupid at all

hmmm i thought u might say a little snail, but im not sure a boa would like a huge snail slob sitting on its head, also and this is unlikely, say the adult snail sleeps on the boas head one night, its huge mucous foot covering the nostrils......., would that happen, nope 100,000 to one, but its ur job to consider the what ifs.

BUT there are loads of tropical beautiful snails u could include by the dozens, get involved with the relevant facebook groups to find out specifics.

rgds
ed


----------

